# I am the owner of a box full of old cameras!



## Tom Sawyer (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, indeed. I finally retrieved this box from my grandmother's house, I knew it existed for quite some time, and I finally got to pick it up. One of my Grandfathers was a photography enthusiast, and these appear to be his cameras. 
It includes a dismantled Zeiss Icon, a Ricohflex TLR, a Praktica FX2 (doesn't work quite well, I'm going to take it apart one of these days); a big camera by the name of "Braun Studio", with a 80mm Meyer-Görlitz lens, but also one that has been fascinating me the most: No model, it just says "Ihagee Dresden" on the back. It seems to be a large format camera:
















The coolest thing is that the camera is in a really good shape. The diaphragm runs smooth, as well as the shutter. Even the one second shutter time runs with a nice clockwork whizz. I guess these Compur things are really that good. compur, are you out there? 

Does anyone have information on this? When was it made? What about "Ihagee"? Never heard of it.
And what kind of film does this take, I'm guessing single plates, eh? Are these still available? I somehow would love to use this.

Experts, it's your turn. Thank you!


----------



## MikeBcos (Mar 31, 2009)

Ihagee plate camera, they came in two sizes, 6.5x9 and 9x12, I have a 6.5x9 with a Zeiss lens that I am trying to find film holders for. They're worth a little money, $80-100 seems to be the average selling price on ebay.

If you want to have a go at using it sheet film is still available.

It was probably made in the 1920s, just Google Ihagee, you'll find a lot of information about it.

This is mine:


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 31, 2009)

You should be able to find info here IHAGEE & EXAKTA PRODUCTS AND HISTORY

The lens is an early Dagor design, corrected spherically and chromatically with a flat field, it is a quality lens and in the longer focal lengths much prized for their coverage. This style of Compur shutter is notoriously bad for holding its shutter speeds and general reliability. Based on the lens, I would say late 30's.


----------

